# Steelhead Pier Fishing Rig



## Samuel Gaines (Jul 9, 2018)

Hello,
I have only fished for crappie and bass in inland rivers and lakes before and I want to get into steelhead fishing off the pier at St. Joe's michigan. What setups do people use and what should I get in order to catch them. I've heard of people using pyramid sinkers at the terminal end if the line, then a slip bobber with a slip hook on leader above that. I've also heard of people spoon fishing.

I only have a 7' spinner rod with light tackle and fully expect to have to purchase a new rod, reel, and tackle for this. Could somebody help me get a good list of things I need to purchase so I don't come ubprepared.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

I like 8ft-10ft medium action rod I like the okuma steelhead rods. I use the old school Cardinal reels but any medium size spinning reel with a smooth drag will work. We use to throw a lot of orange oslos ( inline trout spinner) or little cleo spoons work also these are our go to lures. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Do a quick search, there are pages and pages and pages on topics like this. There is a ton of info on this site around your questions... gl and welcome to the site

Burgundy


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Samuel Gaines said:


> What setups do people use and what should I get in order to catch them.


This sticky from the pier fishing forum is a good read for beginners. https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/pier-basics-2014.513932/


----------



## Samuel Gaines (Jul 9, 2018)

Thanks so much this is just what I was looking for.


----------



## Samuel Gaines (Jul 9, 2018)

If I go the route of using braided line. What color would be best do you think?


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Given I would use a flouro leader and perhaps a shock leader of mono if I used anything less than 10lb flouro (doubtful in most circumstances), bright yellow or orange so that you and others around you can see it much better.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Samuel Gaines said:


> Thanks so much this is just what I was looking for.


No worries. Sometimes it's easier to click on a link but if you learn to use the search function in the pier forum there will be hundreds of discussions to learn from.

That sticky was written with Salmon in mind but much of it will hold true for Steelhead as well.

From mid-late October on the pier or beach Steelhead will be available until the lake gets ice.

My preferred setup is a 12 1/2 foot rod rated for 4-8lb test line. 8lb mono Trilene is fine for your mainline. A snap swivel+pyramid weight slides up the mainline, a bead, a barrel swivel, a uni-knot. 6lb. leader about 2-3 feet long, a small split shot halfway on the leader, a #4 or #6 octopus hook and a floating spawn bag should do the trick.

I'm no pier expert. But I've managed to catch a few over the years.

Good luck. November is the best/most ethical time to target Steelhead IMO.


----------

